# Article about identical twins in Mail



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Although a very interesting article I wasn't particulaly aware of identical twins being a big problem in IVF (though could be proved wrong if anyone has any stats). So although this is fascinating I can't really see how it would eliminate twin pregnancies...unless they mean using it in conjunction with SET...which it doesn't actually say.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=465788&in_page_id=1965

Eve

/links


----------

